# Cherry Hill NJ- Sub Needed



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I have a company we do tons of work for, they need help in Cherry Hill, I'm just passing a lead, but I need to give them someone reliable. Please let me know if you're interested. Include years of expierience and what kind of equipment you have. This is not a huge site, a good 2 hour push, with salting and calcium per App.


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Send me some info [email protected]. I'm right in Ne Philly.


----------

